# UPDATED! 550bhp UR quattro video and figures.



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

UPDATE! >Got the UR weighed, 960kgs!!  a fair bit less that the 1200 guessed by the guy who built it. That might explain the crazy fast accelration a bit better Â .

Just got back from testing the UR Quattro and this is how it went,

Dialynx SWB conversion UR quattro

550bhp
960kgs

0-60mph 3.78 seconds
0-100mph 7.57 seconds
0-120mph 10.74 seconds

Pretty impressive I think you will agree ;D.

For good measure I got my friend to video my practice runs in car and outside just to give people an idea how quick this car is. With a jpeg of the quickest 0-100 result achieved in there aswell, its onlt 2.9mb so download it now! www.thesplendid.co.uk/rob/UR550Videos.zip

And for the cynics out there the times were not taken on the section of road in the videos as it is slightly downhill, they were on a perfectly flat long straight across a bridge. Â .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very very nice! 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

F me that's fast! 


So I presume the Red TT is gone then Â ;D


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> F me that's fast!
> 
> 
> So I presume the Red TT is gone then Â ;D


No it's still my day to day, this is a project of my dad and I's finally come together thanks to Keith at Dialynx. How are you finding the evo7? I was looking at an evo8 fq330 the other day awesome thing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks impressive, but I can't hear anything on the downloads for some reason.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> No it's still my day to day, this is a project of my dad and I's finally come together thanks to Keith at Dialynx. How are you finding the evo7? I was looking at an evo8 fq330 the other day awesome thing.


The VII is going very well - just completed mod number 6.....I'll be posting details soon!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Bump ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> 0-100mph 7.57 seconds


[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> [smiley=dude.gif]


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rob, there was a fella on M&M the other night 0-60 challenge, an a SWB ur Q sport (silver or white) that popped 60mph in a tad over 3 secs with road tyres, beatng some far more powerful machinery with up to 700hp. It that anything to do with you?

Mightily impressive.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

that was keith murray from dialynx,he has recorded low 2's to 60 since that program


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> that was keith murray from dialynx,he has recorded low 2's to 60 since that program


Quite nippy around town then?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

caney said:


> that was keith murray from dialynx,he has recorded low 2's to 60 since that program


Hes only ever recorded 2.3 with slicks 3.07 is his best on road tyres, he built my dads car and its very similar to the car featured in the show just in a lower state of tune and road going.


----------

